# selbstmaskiertes Paket soll installiert werden [gelöst]

## manuels

Hallo,

ich maskiere immer Programme, die lange Kompilierzeiten haben und ich nur selten nutze, indem ich beispielsweise folgende Datei erstelle:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask/wine

>app-emulation/wine-0.9.49

```

(Bei mir ist zur Zeit wine v0.9.49 installiert)

Nun will Portage aber trotzdem wine v0.9.61 installieren.

Wo kann denn hier mein Denkfehler sein?

Danke für Hinweise!

Manuel

----------

## franzf

Hast du vllt. mal die 0.9.61 probiert, als diese noch hardmasked war, und das steht jetzt immer noch in der package.unmask (mit "=app-emulation/wine-0.9.61", weil deine Strategie ja vorher geklappt zu haben scheint)?

----------

## manuels

*bong* ich bin zu blöd für diese Welt   :Embarassed: 

----------

## franzf

 *manuels wrote:*   

> *bong* ich bin zu blöd für diese Welt  

 

Nananana  :Smile: 

War nur der unvoreingenomme Blick "von Außen" der dir da gefehlt hat.

Zu blöd ist Portage, das eine User-unmask über eine User-mask setzt...  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Zu blöd ist Portage, das eine User-unmask über eine User-mask setzt... 

 

Stimmt eigentlich   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

